# why do dogs bite people



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

see below for a clue to the title question,

there are 29 in all so three per post, some are awful, some OKish some very funny, i like the spider best.

which is you favourite.

Kev.

If you're a dog lover with no sense of humour, these are not my dogs, I didn't take the pictures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

three more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

3 more


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple they do not like having the urine extracted.

dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

some more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

blah


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

last for now, I'll post some more later.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spiders best so far Kev



Dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think I've got a sense of humour as good as the next man but I'm really uncomfortable with animals being treated in this way. To me it has the same lack taste as performing animals at a circus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know what you mean Bob, but I think these are taken by people who love their dogs, so no cruelty involved I hope, I love animals, which is why I don't have any. if I feel the need for fur, I go visit a friend :black:

Kev.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

As a dog owner I don't see any cruelty, but if you tried this with Pushka you'd lose an arm


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

And here's me thinking that our K had got a new job..........Dog Walking!

Bob L


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> I think I've got a sense of humour as good as the next man but I'm really uncomfortable with animals being treated in this way. To me it has the same lack taste as performing animals at a circus.


Must admit I am not keen eitha...........but then again I hate to see folks walking around with their dogs all dressed up like humans etc.

Last year it was a red hot summer day and a dog outside our shop was all dressed up in a pink dress thing, the poor dog was panting like mad, to me it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know my dogs would think that was fun, so I see no problem as long as it is done carefully and as a game. As far as I could see the dogs were perfectly happy, Alan.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

dog #015 does not look happy, having said that, the spider is the best use of a pug i've seen :lol: 
simon


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Putting the judgements regarding is it fun or not and assume they are well treated and enjoyed it...

Sooo damned funny :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

some more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

blah


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

what amazes me is how they got them to sit still for the camera.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> what amazes me is how they got them to sit still for the camera.
> 
> Kev.


Sweeties Kev. :wink: :wink:

If I even reach for the sweetie jar our mutt plops her bum on the floor and raises a paw to say "please".

It's called "stimulus - response" behaviour if you want the posey term, pioneered by Ivan Pavlov, and extended by B F Skinner during the 1940s (I think) in his studies of "operant conditioning" - which is a similar in principle, but designed to teach behaviours by reinforcing "successful" actions with a reward.

Pavlov watched his dogs dribbling when their food was being prepared, and founded a whole career on the theories he developed from his observations.

Skinner did a lot of his work with pigeons, and invented a number of quite interesting tests for them in order to validate his theories.

One-arm bandits may have been invented as a result of these researches (?) and they depend for their addictive attraction on an "intermittent reinforcement schedule". It's one of the most powerful motivators (of its type) there is, and explains why gambling is such a problem to some people, and how they get hooked.

Have a Google - it's really quite interesting.

Dave  

Well . . . you did ask! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------

